# LOL at "non-farmers"



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I put non-farmers in quotations because not everyone that isn't a farmer it this will not apply to...
I love when people how have no idea about keeping animals or even people that have no idea were there food comes from says "how could you kill an animal, thats cruel!"


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

People have no idea what gies on in commercial grade poulty and cattle businesses where 99% of there meat comes from. When you buy from these grocery shops you are literally paying a worker of these big businesses to abuse animals.


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

They need to know that myself and i am going to say just about everyone that raises there own food does it so they don't have to buy these caged upped, abuse and not to mention chemically altered food. Just want to here your guy's (or gal's) thoughts.


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

O and also HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!


----------

